# Intuos 4 Settings



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 13, 2010)

Though it was about time I started a thread with a question....

I have a Wacom Intuos 4 which I have setup with PS CS4 and Aperture. I've been trying to set it up with LR too but haven't found a really useful way to assign the Express Keys, Touch Ring and Radial Menu. I know how to assign this stuff just not what to assign for a smooth workflow so was after some ideas as to what you guys have done. I'm aware that we have different workflows but some ideas might help me decide the best way to go.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't have the Intuos4 (have Intuos3), but FWIW, I'd set the Touch Ring to the up/down keys to combine with floating over a slider - something like the setup I have with my Shuttle Pro.


----------

